# I Bought Some Cheezy Component Vid Cables



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I hope to be taking delivery of my PJ tomorrow and in desparation, I picked up an $80 set of 50ft component video cables from a computer store. I know they're junk, but has anyone heard of these to tell me just how bad they are? They have glitter in the jackets for crying out loud!

http://www.goldxproducts.com/product/show-product.asp?pid=GXAV-RGB-P

Sort of wonder why they would show pictures of this stuff on the website. I figure if I'm careful, I can repack it and return it when I order some decent stuff. 

I still haven't found which I'm going to actually get, so these'll have to do for a little while.:dumbcrazy::duh::gah:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Randy,

Monoprice has one for $15. It's low-end, but if you think what you already have isn't the greatest, then this might be equivalent (they'll probably work just the same...).


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not even sure exactly what I'm looking for while shopping. I'd assume the only real differances are going to be in the physical construction. I was looking at some bundled cable which would hide well, but it was around $190 for my run at BlueJean cable.

I'll run this stuff, and if it really seems that I'm picking up noise, I'll address it then, but now I'm just looking at these things thinking how ugly they are!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Otto said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Monoprice has one for $15. It's low-end, but if you think what you already have isn't the greatest, then this might be equivalent (they'll probably work just the same...).


Actually, monoprice's premium 50ft Components (w/ RG-6 cable and heavy duty connectors) are less than $50 shipped, and will certainly be equivalent, likely better, quality. I'd take back what you bought, and put in an order to monoprice. Make sure you look to see if there's anything else from them that you need.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I actually have a shopping cart with all the stuff I need, but I haven't ordered it yet, because I have yet to adopt modern financial transaction systems. I did have some concerns about the probable quality level of the MonoPrice cable, due to the "too good to be true" prices. 50ft of cable, plus a 12ft VGA to Component cable and shipping come out to like 54 bucks.
So the monoprice stuff is good news then? I suppose I can borrow a credit card, as it looks fairly bleak for my PJ to arrive today.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The JDI cables you have are 22 guage dual sheilded. What are the Monoprice cables?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll check right now...


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's the specs...

# Specifications: Color Coded: Green, Red and Blue
# Triple heavy-duty super shielded RG-6/U coaxial cables to maximum signal transfer and minimize interference.
# Gold plated RCA plugs to improve conductivity.
# Color coded and labelled for the luminance (Y) and chrominance (Pr, Pb) Signals.
# Solid center conductor: 18 AWG (1*1.02) Super shielding: 120 % aluminum foil + 9*16/0.12 TINNED COPPER Braid
# Fully molded construction. Excellent quality.


The conductors are bigger and they are triple shielded. Much better for half the price. I just won't get them till next friday, so I'll be looking at a projector with no way to shoot a picture.:hissyfit:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it looks like I've been screwed by my lack of a credit card once again. I had the MonoPrice Premium cables (above) in my shopping cart for a while, and when I went to add an HDMI, I noticed that they are now out of stock on the components that I need. Do they restock fairly quickly, or am I just OL? I'm not gonna buy the set that costs 12 bucks, it seems pretty iffy to me. 

I'm going to have to use these **** ones I have for now, hopefully I can return them, though, or im gonna be really irked.


EDIT: It looks like they don't sell any of their premium component cables anymore. Every one of them is out of stock. Any other recommendations? Bluejean cable would cost $200, so that's not happening. This type of thing always happens, and theres always like fifteen big problems all at once.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

yourgrandma said:


> EDIT: It looks like they don't sell any of their premium component cables anymore. Every one of them is out of stock. Any other recommendations? Bluejean cable would cost $200, so that's not happening. This type of thing always happens, and theres always like fifteen big problems all at once.


Wow, they had all sorts listed this morning when I posted, now they aren't even on their page. You can either wait a couple days (I'm sure they will return), or just order the less expensive version. They have the same specs as the one you bought at a fraction of the price.

Monoprice is good quality, no worries. Everyone has the same reaction you had when they first see monoprices prices, and they've all been proven wrong.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I shall wait. Im having too much fun playing with my new pj to worry about such things.

I hope you're right, though.


----------

